# Philadelphia Is Greasing Light Poles To Prevent Climbing During Post Game Activities



## WhatInThe

Philadelphia is greasing light poles with Crisco to prevent climbing if there are riots and/or celebration after the NFC championship game.

https://sports.yahoo.com/philadelph...onship-riots-crisco-lamp-posts-155143049.html


----------



## Olivia

Now that would be a vision. :lol:


----------



## WhatInThe

They must be expecting some serious stuff. Saw where they are instructing bars to serve drinks in plastic cups only, telling business owners to make sure their gates are down and don't put out the trash, imposing parking restrictions along with greasing the poles. Beginning to sound like a soccer game in Europe.


----------



## applecruncher

Greased light poles, wow. :lofl:


----------



## WhatInThe

I think I see why the authorities in Philadelphia are worried. Pregame fight among it's own fans and/or police.

http://www.businessinsider.com/nfc-championship-game-eagles-vikings-brawl-fan-bloody-2018-1


----------



## WhatInThe

Greasing the poles didn't work for determined fans to make what ever point.

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/...for-eagles-fans-celebrating-super-bowl-berth/

The visiting team and fans still experience a Philadelphia experience. Beer cans thrown at fans and team bus.

https://247sports.com/nfl/philadelp...-unopened-beer-cans-at-Vikings-fans-114021028

https://campussports.net/2018/01/22/philadelphia-eagles-fans-vikings-team-bus-video-beer-cans/

Beer must be cheap there.


----------



## JimW

The city of Philadelphia is screwed win or lose come Superbowl Sunday. There will be rioting either way.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## WhatInThe

*Horse poop and poles*

Even gear oil didn't work. Rowdy Philadelphia fans still climbed and apparently disassembled poles and traffics light after a Super Bowl victory.

https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/philadelphia-is-reportedly-upgrading-to-gear-oil-to-grease-citys-poles-during-super-bowl/

Damage from Super Bowl victory celebration

http://www.totalprosports.com/2018/...-nor-poles-outside-city-hall-in-philly-video/


They also have an apparent obsession with horses. Punching them one week and eating their poop the next week.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/football/la-sp-eagles-fan-punch-horse-20180122-story.html

Warning-Graphic Content, Eagles fan, not a New England fan purposely eats horse poop

http://www.oregonlive.com/nfl/index.ssf/2018/02/watch_philadelphia_eagles_fan.html


----------



## Cap'nSacto

WhatInThe said:


> Warning-Graphic Content, Eagles fan, not a New England fan purposely eats horse poop
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/nfl/index.ssf/2018/02/watch_philadelphia_eagles_fan.html



Showin' 'em who's Boss.


----------



## Smiling Jane

If US civilization is ever unearthed by archaeologists, they will assume football is our foremost religion.


----------



## Cap'nSacto

Smiling Jane said:


> If US civilization is ever unearthed by archaeologists, they will assume football is our foremost religion.



And domed arenas were temples of worship. 

They wouldn't be too far off.


----------



## RadishRose

Infantile morons.

There will never be peace on earth.


----------



## WhatInThe

The greasing of the poles apparently came out of the police officers own pocket, the captains to be precise. The good news the local tax payers didn't have to pay the bad news the city doesn't want to fund vandalism and illegal stupid behavior counter measures?

https://billypenn.com/2018/02/01/ho...olice-to-grease-the-poles-for-the-super-bowl/

How much will the victory parade cost the Philadelphia taxpayers let alone the cost of cleaning up and/or policing these celebrations. These parades cost money. Oakland had to pay 4 million dollars for the Golden State Warriors victory parade last June.

http://abc7news.com/sports/warriors-paying-millions-for-oakland-parade/2109728/


----------



## C'est Moi

I don't know why the NFL doesn't have to pay.   And don't get me started on taxpayer-funded STADIUMS for those overpaid athletes.


----------



## WhatInThe

C'est Moi said:


> I don't know why the NFL doesn't have to pay.   And don't get me started on taxpayer-funded STADIUMS for those overpaid athletes.



They should pay. The local herds of sheep flock to their stadiums and stores to buy their crap and make them money. The local government politician people don't question these bills because it endangers future votes.

 I know people who went to Super Bowls, playoff games etc and were loyal souvenir and ticket buying fans/sheep for decades and all that loyalty/business didn't mean squat when they had financial trouble and the team wanted their season ticket money 3 months before the start of their season. It's all a business and they have to realize all that stuff is nothing but a completed transaction.


----------



## WhatInThe

Unlike the post game celebrations or riots there were only reports of 2 stabbings and an assaulted police officer during their victory parade. And a big mess to clean up.

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/philadelphia-cleaning-super-bowl-parade-52957063

After the Super Bowl itself mayhem ensued and poles were still climbed AND/or tore down.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hia-Eagles-fans-celebrate-Super-Bowl-win.html


----------

